#ubuntu-fridge 2007-06-04
<LaserJock> Burgundavia: so this ubuntu-news team stuff seems a little messy
<Burgundavia> LaserJock: hmm, might be
<LaserJock> is there a historical "issue" with the marketing and news type teams/
<Burgundavia> no, not really
<LaserJock> it seemed fairly logical and straightforward to me to have an ubuntu-news team and ubuntu-marketing team
<LaserJock> I don't know much about the marketing team so I wasn't sure
<LaserJock> does the marketing-submissions ML get much activity?
<Burgundavia> not yet, due to it being new
<LaserJock> ah
<LaserJock> I do wonder if a submission mechanism other than mailing lists would be better though
<LaserJock> we've got so many mailing lists (though not nearly as bad as Debian)
<Burgundavia> the whole idea behind marketing-submissions would be that it would have a web front end to it
<Burgundavia> as I have said multiple times, apparently nobody is listening
<LaserJock> sorry, I don't think I've heard that
<LaserJock> well, could it all go to one list?
<LaserJock> and we'd have a web frontend on Fridge, one on the marketing page, maybe one on ubuntu.com
<LaserJock> I'm not sure where the info comes from so much as getting it to a central place that everyone can read/pick from
<Burgundavia> see my latest post to the mailing lists
<Burgundavia> I would love to have a single sending and discussion list, but we would quickly drown in spam
<Madpilot> Dear Ubuntu, My name is REV. DOCTOR UMBUNGA SMITH, and I want your help to retrieve NINTY-NINE BILLION DOLLARS...
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Madpilot> ... and a shark with a frickin' laser on it's head...
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<Nightrose> hi - vid asked me to ping you when I finished my blogentry about linuxtag
<Nightrose> it is at http://blog.lydiapintscher.de/2007/06/04/back-from-linuxtag/
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-06-05
* #ubuntu-fridge  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<LaserJock> anybody around?
<Madpilot> possibly
<LaserJock> I need somebody to check/approve my ubucon story
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-06-06
<LaserJock> Rinchen: ping
<Rinchen> LaserJock, pong
<LaserJock> I wrote a small article for you
<LaserJock> it's in the submission queue right now
<Rinchen> coolness
<Rinchen> I was joking about that btw :-)
<LaserJock> nixternal: are you here?
<LaserJock> Rinchen: well, I was actually going to do one anyway
<Rinchen> so I voted for it. want me to just release it?
<LaserJock> yeah
<Rinchen> ok, I fixed the broken url
<LaserJock> I need to do a typo fix, but I can't find where to do that until it's published
<Rinchen> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1006/edit
<Rinchen> I've verified the links. ping me here when you are done editing
<LaserJock> done
<LaserJock> Rinchen: ^^, if you didn't already see it
<Rinchen> done
<LaserJock> ah, that's better
<LaserJock> I wondered what happened to the picture
<LaserJock> I needed Full HTML
<LaserJock> sweet
<Rinchen> yeah, that works
<Rinchen> I thought you wanted it as an attachment
<LaserJock> well, I attached it, then I put the <img> tag in to get it in
<LaserJock> but I forgot I had the limited HTML setting on
<LaserJock> I shrunk down the pic that was on the Colorado LoCo page
<LaserJock> we're cookin' with gas now ;-)
<LaserJock> I figure that activity around the level where there's only 2 UWNs on the frontpage at a time is good
<LaserJock> at 10 stories in 2 weeks that's roughly 1/day if you don't count weekends
<Rinchen> maybe that's why you're only running a 2.0 at school? :-)  j/k
* LaserJock whistles innocently
<LaserJock> Rinchen: if I can just get this darn PhD out of they way, then I could have some real fun ;-)
<Rinchen> :-)
<nixternal> hola
<LaserJock> nixternal!
<nixternal> yo yo homey
<nixternal> I am learning how to break ASP.NET right now
<LaserJock> sup dog?
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> you aren't ghetto man, that doesn't work...I have known ya now for a year...that is like Joey trying to be gangster
<nixternal> speaking of gangster, I know you all watch the Sopranos
<Rinchen> Guido, go get Nixternal. I want his beer mug as proof!
<nixternal> muhaha
<nixternal> the Sopranos last episode on Sunday has me twitching
<nixternal> I can't wait
<Burgundavia> hey Rinchen, nixternal
<Burgundavia> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> nixternal: I've never actually seen the Sopranos
<LaserJock> nixternal: I don't get HBO (that's what it's on right?)
<nixternal> hiya LaserJock
<nixternal> LaserJock: yes, man I am telling you, there is no greater show
<nixternal> M.A.S.H. is close, but it just doesn't hit that special place the Sopranos does
<nixternal> maybe that is because I went to school with the Piemonte and Lombardo families
<LaserJock> "It makes sense if your in the mob" is that what you're telling me? ;-)
<Rinchen> howdy Burgundavia, congrats on your unemployment dude :-)
<Burgundavia> heh
<Rinchen> Good thing, ethics.  That's how I go my current job.
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> bada bing
<nixternal> bah, I stay unethical...some of my best work is unethical
<nixternal> oh wait...I don't have any work...
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> Rinchen: it was more than just ethics
<Burgundavia> the final email I sent to the company is scathing
<Burgundavia> lets just say I pulled no punches
<LaserJock> evening all
<beuno> evening LaserJock
<LaserJock> ok, phew, I'm back
<LaserJock> I'm testing out the newly released Openbox
<beuno> LaserJock: and?   sounds interesting
<LaserJock> oh, it's quite nice
<LaserJock> Openbox has always been my favorite minimalist window manager
<beuno> is it as responsive as xfce?
<LaserJock> it's very very fast
<LaserJock> hah
<beuno> I like fast  :D
<LaserJock> it's the fastest WM I've ever seen
<LaserJock> it used to be faster than fluxbox, fvwm, etc.
<beuno> that sounds tempting...   does it work i feisty?
<LaserJock> I haven't played with it for a while
<LaserJock> that's what I'm running it on
<LaserJock> check out Og's planet post
<LaserJock> they've got .debs for Feisty for openbox and obconf
<beuno> ok, seems I'm going to be restarting X in a sec then too  :p
<LaserJock> hehe
<LaserJock> what I also like about it is it's the WM that seems to be closest to the freedesktop.org standards
<beuno> ok, let's check it out
<beuno> ok, I might be in love...
<beuno> it integrates so nicely into gnome...
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> you get session options for openbox with gnome, openbox with kde, or just straight openbox
<beuno> I like it, I'll give it a few days and see how it grows on me
<LaserJock> you should look into menu pipes
<LaserJock> they'll rock your socks off
* beuno looks up menu pipes}
<beuno> I have to be in full openbox to see those, right?
<beuno> I went straight for the gnome integration  :p
<LaserJock> well hmm
<LaserJock> I guess you would be because you loose the openbox menu in gnome
<beuno> let's see...
<beuno> ok, well, all openbox does is load a nice greyish background for me
<beuno> nothing else
<beuno> and it's 3am, so I really don't feel like debugging too much  :p
<LaserJock> that's the joy of openbox
<LaserJock> installing pypanel will get you a nice taskbar/status tray thingy
* mode/#ubuntu-fridge [+o Rinchen]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-06-08
<LaserJock> anybody awake?
<LaserJock> Burgundavia: you up?
<Burgundavia> LaserJock: I am
<LaserJock> I just submitted a story for Full Circle
<Burgundavia> ahh, excellent
<Burgundavia> approved
<LaserJock> ok, I'll reply to the email
<LaserJock> under 2hrs
<LaserJock> we're getting good turn-around
<LaserJock> ;-)
<Burgundavia> there are now enough of us
<LaserJock> yeah, once you get a critical mass things kinda roll
<LaserJock> good night, thanks Corey
